# Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts



## INU.ID (30. Januar 2010)

*Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Steam legte im letzten Jahr um 25% zu, so das aktuell ca. 25 Millionen aktive Steam-Accounts zu verzeichnen sind. 10 Millionen davon haben ein Profil in der Steam Community. Erstmals waren über 2,5 Millionen User gleichzeitig am spielen. Die Verkäufe der Spiele legten sogar um 205% zu, und damit das 5te Jahr in Folge um mehr als 100%. Von über 100 Entwicklern gab es über 1000 Spiele zu erwerben.

Quelle: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts - 30.01.2010

Danke an violinista7000 für den Hinweis.


----------



## Low (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Valve hat sich echt was aufgebaut. 
Bin seitdem Half Life über Steam läuft dabei. Durch die vielen Angebote die es bei Steam gibt (ich sag nur GTA für 7,50€) sidn viele auf Steam gesprungen.


----------



## Mick Jogger (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Steam ist ne gute Idee aber für Leute mit lahmen Internet überhaupt nichts!


----------



## herethic (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Ich frag mich nur wieviele da Freiwillig sind


----------



## Mick Jogger (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Also ich bin da nicht freiwillig ich musste wegen der Orange Box da hin!


----------



## Jack ONeill (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Lieber habe ich Steam als den Sche.... wie Securom und co. 
Lösch mal Crysis Warhead, meistens wird die Aktivierung nicht zurückgesetzt.


----------



## Mick Jogger (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

oder GTA IV


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Alleine die Aktion vor Weihnachten bis ins neue Jahr dürfte extrem viele zu Steam bewegt haben.

Wenn ich bedenke wieviel Spiele ich in diese Zeit gekauft habe bräuchte ich bis zur nächsten Weihnachtsaktion nichts mehr kaufen.
(Mass Effekt, Mirrors Edge uva für unter 5€)


----------



## Jack ONeill (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Ich mußte so einige Spiele per Telefon schon wieder freischalten lassen und das nervt dann. Bei Steam gibts auch genug Top angebote, wenn mann nen schnelles i-net hat halt. Sonst sieht man da schell alt aus


----------



## dr_breen (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*



Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Ich bin da Freiwillig und hab dort auch gleich 2 Accounts. Der zweite ist für MW2 wenn ich das mal verkaufen möchte.



Das gleiche hier!


----------



## Mick Jogger (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

@Mazrim Taim 

Aber dann muss man die noch herunterladen!


----------



## Hendrix !!! (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Habe mir vor kurzem Empier Total War bei Ebay gekauft und musste mir eine Account erstellen war auch noch okay nur dann habe ich den Key eingegeben dann stand dar das es schon aktiviert wurde habe dann von dem der es mir verkauft hat seinen Account bekommen wo das Spiel leider nicht mehr drauf war musste es neu installieren was nicht geklappt hat jedes mal wen ich probiere steht dar geschätzte Dauer 8Tage und 8 Stunden wen ich die Internet Verbindung trenne bricht die Installation ab ich Surf mit einem Stick und habe meistens nur GPRS. 

Hab ein Support Ticket erstellt und gefragt was das soll mit den download jetzt wohlen sie ein Foto mit Key und dem Kauf Beleg weiter bin ich noch nicht ?


----------



## LOGIC (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Und einer davon bin ich  
Ich bin schon seit den Valve spielen dabei und kaufe hier und da mal nen schnäpchen ein  Mit download geschwindigkeiten hab ich kein problem ^^


----------



## FortunaGamer (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Ich bin mit Steam sehr zufrieden. Finde das besser als die ganzen Kopierschütze wo dann immer zich Programme laufen. Bei Steam ist das ein Programm und man kann die Spiele nach dem man die aktivert hat ohne DVD installieren. 25 Acc ist ordentlich


----------



## LOGIC (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Ich habe nur einen acc. Aber dafür sind dort um die 40 spiele drinne


----------



## herethic (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Das einzige was ich an Steam geil finde ist,das sie Updates für die Spiele Automatisch runterladen.
Aber leider geht es nur für Spiele die man zwangsweise bei Steam anmelden muss.

Für Steamfremde Spiele gilt das leider nicht.


----------



## biggiman (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Habe auch einige Games bei Steam, aber ich finde es frech zu welchen Preisen aktuelle Titel da verkauft werden. Kann ja wohl nicht sein, daß es günstiger ist Spiele im UK zu bestellen.


----------



## Superwip (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*



thrian schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur wieviele da Freiwillig sind



Ich bin jedenfalls unfreiwilliger Steam User ^^


----------



## Rotax (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Steam ist geil, ich wünschte alle Spiele die ich habe wären in Steam gekauft. 

Bin glaub seit Half-Life 2 in Steam dabei, das musste ich mit meinem 56K Internet erstmal aktivieren, da lief der Rechner einige Stunden am Stück bis die restlichen Spieledateien gedownloadet waren ^^



biggiman schrieb:


> Habe auch einige Games bei Steam, aber ich finde  es frech zu welchen Preisen aktuelle Titel da verkauft werden. Kann ja  wohl nicht sein, daß es günstiger ist Spiele im UK zu bestellen.



Wo gibt es denn die Spiele in England so günstig? Überall!?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*



thrian schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur wieviele da Freiwillig sind


*Sich meld* 


"Dabei" bin ich seit dem Release von Half-Life 2, der damalige Account ist aber längst "entsorgt" ..... mein derzeitiger Account liegt bei fast 100 Spielen, und es ist schon angeplant da bald kräftig weiter auszubauen, Battlefield Bad Company 2 und Assassins Creed 2 stehen ja grad vor der Tür und werden nächste Woche vorbestellt. ^^ (Ja, ich bin so einer der dank fixer Leitung inziwschen den Spieledownload vorzieht, ist halt unkomploziert und fertig ist). Entsprechend kann man sich denken das ich ein hochzufriedener Nutzer bin, vor allem die Steam-Community und mein TF2-Clan haben es mir angetan. 


Von daher: Congratz Steam, auf das deine Userzahlen bald auch die der erzbösen Konsolenkonkurrenzplattformen weit in den Schatten stellen! 






PS: Schleichwerbung: Es gibt im Wochentakt Sonderangebote bei Steam, hab daher seit ein paar Wochen einen netten Infothread am Laufen um darüber zu informieren, derzeit gibbet das Spiel Tropico für 14€ und die X-COM und Freedom Force Complete-Packages für je 2€, regelmäßiges reinschauen lohnt!  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...weekend-deal-midweek-madness-info-thread.html


----------



## Infernalracing (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*



thrian schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur wieviele da Freiwillig sind


Ich nutze Steam auch nur weil ich die Orange-Box günstig bekommen habe!
Ansonsten wenn es nicht gerade ein Spiel ist was man Unbedingt haben sollte ist Steam für mich ein K.O. Kriterium!


----------



## Reigenspieler (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Ich bin ein echter Steamfreund  was mich überzeugt sind die Angebote die es jede Woche gibt. Und Source-Spiele ohne Steam sind ja langweilig. ^^


----------



## INU.ID (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Spätestens seit der letzten Weihnachtsaktion bin ich von Steam überzeugt. Hatte ich davor lediglich eine Hand voll Spiele (Orange-Box, Portal), sind es aktuell genau 75 - und Dank der "Deals" kommen ständig weitere dazu. Und ja, auch ich war einst einer dieser "Steam-Hasser".

Von meinen gekauften Spiele lege ich grundsätzlich Images an, da mein Haupt-System über kein optisches Laufwerk verfügt, und das Installieren von Festplatte einige Vorteile mit sich bringt. Dank Steam spare ich mir mittlerweile aber auch diesen Platz - wozu die Images lokal auf HD speichern wenn sie auf den Steam-Servern vorliegen.

Ein paar Probleme gibt es allerdings schon noch:

Ich habe Steam auf mehrere Systemen installiert. Wenn man nicht gerade im Offline-Modus ist, läßt sich allerdings immer nur ein Steam starten. So ohne Weiteres ist es also nicht möglich gleichzeitig verschiedene Steam-Spiele auf verschiedenen Systemen zu spielen - ein klarer Minuspunkt. Online-Games gehen natürlich mangels Offline-Modus grundsätzlich nicht.

Auch ist man, wenn nicht gerade im Offline-Modus, immer von den Steam-Servern abhängig. Sind diese mal wieder nicht zu erreichen, läßt sich Steam nicht starten, ergo lassen sich auch keine Spiele spielen.

Trotz dieser nicht unerheblichen Nachteile überwiegen die Vorteile mMn, weshalb auch ich weiter meine Steam-Spielesammlung ausbauen werde - allerdings nur zu "Schnäppchenpreisen". Ich sehe nicht ein warum ich 50-60€ für ein Steam-Spiel zahlen soll wenn ich es im Handel zum halben Preis (oder noch günstiger) bekomme.


----------



## Mick Jogger (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> mein derzeitiger Account liegt bei fast 100 Spielen, und es ist schon angeplant da bald kräftig weiter auszubauen, Battlefield Bad Company 2 und Assassins Creed 2 stehen ja grad vor der Tür und werden nächste Woche vorbestellt. ^^ (Ja, ich bin so einer der dank fixer Leitung inziwschen den Spieledownload vorzieht, ist halt unkomploziert und fertig ist). Entsprechend kann man sich denken das ich ein hochzufriedener Nutzer bin, vor allem die Steam-Community und mein TF2-Clan haben es mir angetan.




Ja ja aber mit 0,3 mb/s kannste nicht viel reissen! 

(TF2 ftw!)


----------



## Einer von Vielen (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Ich war auch gezwungen Steam herunterzuladen (wegen Portal), aber jetzt mit der Weihnachtsaktion letzten Monat finde ich, dass Steam sich echt lohnt (ich sag nur Mass Effect für knapp 3€). Die Weekend-Deals sind auch super, ich habe z.B. bei der Overlord-Aktion zugeschlagen!
Nur die Preise für die Neuheiten sind echt happig für Spiele, bei denen man ja nicht mal ne DVD-Hülle oder überhaupt ne DVD hat!
Ich finde das echt übertrieben mit z.B. MW2 für 59,99€ (aber auch MW für 49,99) oder ME2 für ebenfalls 59,99, das man bei Amazon ja schon für 42,95€ bekommt...


----------



## Mario432 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*



Mick Jogger schrieb:


> Ja ja aber mit 0,3 mb/s kannste nicht viel reissen!
> 
> (TF2 ftw!)



Richtigen Server eingestellt und das läuft locker mit 3MB/s  (kommt natürlich auch auf die Zeit an) aber das geht schon echt flott.
Also ich finde das auch sehr Praktisch und die Preise sind ja wohl einfach mal Super (CSS 4,99, GTA4 7,49, Company of Heros 2,49 was will man mehr)


----------



## Pixelplanet (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*



thrian schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich an Steam geil finde ist,das sie Updates für die Spiele Automatisch runterladen.



viel besser daran finde ich das du wenn du z.b. dein Betriebssystem neu installierst einfach steam drauf hast lässt das ne nacht durch laden und am nächsten tag sind alle spiele installiert ohne ständiges dvd wechseln oder cd keys eingeben

so muss das sein!


----------



## Mick Jogger (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

@mario Ich habe aber nicht 3 mb/s sondern *0,3*mb/s!


@Pixelplanet  
Ich brauche für ein Spiel 2 Tage!


----------



## LOGIC (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Anfangs hatte ich auch nur DSL 1000 also maximal 100 kb/s. Aber seit ich VDSL 25 mbit habe ist ein spiel in ner halben stunde unten (~8 GB)


----------



## Mick Jogger (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Oh man! *neidischguck*


----------



## LOGIC (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Was an Steam noch sehr gut ist, dass man einfach un bequem über die freundesliste auf den server joinen kann.


----------



## Mick Jogger (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

ich hab keine Steam freunde die mit mir TF2 zocken könnten  ! :/


----------



## LOGIC (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

lol Dann such dir welche im spiel


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

@ pixelplanet  das ist für mich der größte vorteil
@ logic 

auch der vorteil dass man überhaupt nebenbei mit seinen freunden chatten kann und nicht immer zurück ins windows gehen muss um msn etc zuöffnen oder die ganze zeit im ts vollgelabert wird.


----------



## LOGIC (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Jo vorallem das Ingame chat fenster ist sehr gut gelöst.


----------



## biggiman (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*



Rotax schrieb:


> Steam ist geil, ich wünschte alle Spiele die ich habe wären in Steam gekauft.
> 
> Bin glaub seit Half-Life 2 in Steam dabei, das musste ich mit meinem 56K Internet erstmal aktivieren, da lief der Rechner einige Stunden am Stück bis die restlichen Spieledateien gedownloadet waren ^^
> 
> ...



Amazon.co.uk Battlefield Bad Company 2 bist du inklusive Versand bei knapp 35€


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Steam hat noch einen riesigen Vorteil: Wenn man sein System neu aufsetzt,
vorher den kompletten Steam Ordner auf ein externes Medium kopiert, kann man auf dem neuen System Steam nochmal runterladen (ohne Spiele gehts ja recht fix) und einfach den Steam Ordner mit dem BAK überschreiben, dann sind alle Spiele wieder da und man spart sich die Neuinstallation jedes Spiels .
Spätestens seitdem die Spiele alle um 4+ GB groß sind, lohnt sich das .


----------



## Mick Jogger (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Danke danke! Das werde ich mir Merken!


----------



## herethic (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Bei Steam kann man doch nur mit Kreditkarte und Pay-Pal zahlen oder?


----------



## Sight (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Steam ist echt klasse, wenn man die games registriert hat, kann man sie löschen (wenn man zB neu aufsetz) und dann einfach in Ruhe wieder runterladen und zocken. Steam ist so zusagen meine Externe Festplatte für Games ^^


----------



## LOGIC (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Ne auch mit Click & Buy und lastschrift.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*



Mick Jogger schrieb:


> Ja ja aber mit 0,3 mb/s kannste nicht viel reissen!
> 
> (TF2 ftw!)


Deswegen hab ich ja bei mir auch von ner "fixen" Leitung gesprochen, DSL50.000 ftw!  

Und je anchdem über welchen Server man lädt und wann/welches Spiel wird das auch ganz gut ausgeriezt, Serious Samd HD vor ein paar Wochen kam mit 2,9MB/s zu mir, Mass Effect 2 preloading klappte am Montag immerhin noch mit 1,8MB/s (wovon ich positiv überrascht war, normalerweilse wenn viele das gleiche ziehen hat man schon mal <70KB/s, daher rechnete ich auch damit die vollen 12 Stunden ab Mittag zu preloaden ........ Stichwort: TF2-Update ^^ *Server brutzel*), was bei 15 Gig Spieledateien auch ne ganz gute Idee war, hat dann doch weniger als 2 Stunden gedauert, und pünktlich um 01:00 morgens am Donnerstag konnte man dann loszocken. 



Sight schrieb:


> Steam ist echt klasse, wenn man die games  registriert hat, kann man sie löschen (wenn man zB neu aufsetz) und dann  einfach in Ruhe wieder runterladen und zocken. Steam ist so zusagen  meine Externe Festplatte für Games ^^


Und das Schöne: Immer mehr Games nutzen endlich auch "Steamworks" mal  komplett, was u.a. bedeutet Achievements (lol) aber auch die "Steam  Cloud", sprich auf Wunsch werden die eigenen Spielstände, Einstellungen  etc. gleichzeitg auch online gespeichert und stehen dann auch bei  Neuninstallation direkt erneut zur Verfügung.


----------



## herethic (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Geht das auch das auf einem fremden PC das Spiel runtergeladen wird,aber nicht installiert und dann auf einer ext. Festplatte geschrieben wird um sie dann auf dem anderen PC zu installieren?


----------



## LOGIC (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Naja steam spiele werden nicht installiert solange sie nicht von anderen firmen sinc (also nur valve spiele) Sobald du 100 % geloadet hast sind sie start bereit.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*



thrian schrieb:


> Geht das auch das auf einem fremden PC das Spiel runtergeladen wird,aber nicht installiert und dann auf einer ext. Festplatte geschrieben wird um sie dann auf dem anderen PC zu installieren?


Mhhh .... bisher net probiert, aber müsste gehen. Im Grunde ja auch nichts anderes als den "SteamApps"-Ordner vor einer Neuinstallation woanders hinzuverschieben und nachher in die frische Installation wieder zurückzupacken um sich das erneute downloaden aller Games zu ersparen .... müste daher eigentlich gehen, Versuch kostet nichts. Einfach mal Steam woanders installieren, saugen, und den SteamApps Ornder kopieren und mitnehmen ...


----------



## herethic (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Also ich meinte jetzt irgendein Spiel das man sich bei Steam herunterlädt nicht Steam selber

Nur um nicht missverstanden zu werden...


----------



## LOGIC (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Ja wenn du von steam ein spiel lädst. Werden die daten ja gespeichwert. Aber nicht installiert. Weil es dann schon start bereit ist. Aber du kannst es trozdem kopieren, gerade ja weil du es nicht installieren mußt.


----------



## INU.ID (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*



Pixelplanet schrieb:


> viel besser daran finde ich das du wenn du z.b. dein Betriebssystem neu installierst einfach steam drauf hast lässt das ne nacht durch laden und am nächsten tag sind alle spiele installiert ohne ständiges dvd wechseln oder cd keys eingeben
> 
> so muss das sein!



Wenn die Spiele auf einer separaten Partition liegen brauch man sogar gar nichts neu installieren. Nur kurz die Steam.exe starten, 1 Minute warten, und alles ist Ready2Play.^^


----------



## LOGIC (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Stimmt...Da könnt ich mir ne extra Steam Platte anfertigen


----------



## Mick Jogger (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

 so könnt mans auch machen!


----------



## mic-86 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

einfach nur traurig das schon so viele leute steam akzeptiert haben, egal was es ist bei mir kommt keine drm software auf den rechner.


----------



## RaWdiGGa (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Immer diese DRM Panik...
Ich wäre froh wenn es alles über Steam gäbe. Und ich ärgere mich das ich mir Masse Effect nicht für 3€ gezogen habe. 
Allein schon das ich mich um Patches nicht mehr kümmern muss ist schon genial an sich. 
Weiter so Steam.


----------



## Dennisth (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*



mic-86 schrieb:


> einfach nur traurig das schon so viele leute steam akzeptiert haben, egal was es ist bei mir kommt keine drm software auf den rechner.



Ähm ja... Immer noch besser, als sich mit dem Securom Kopierschutz der Onlineaktivierung oder dem DVD-Zwang rumzuschlagen.

Toll finde ich auch, dass manch ein Originales Spiel von mir meckert, dass ich eine Emulationssoftware habe. Ja und? Ich brenne bestimmt nicht mal eben eine iso datei nur damit ich es installieren kann (Student mit MSDNAA). Also who cares?

Ja dann die Onlineaktivierung. Würde ich es bei einem originalen Spiel machen? Nö alleine wegen dem Wiederverkaufswert. 

"Bitte DVD Einlegen" Für was? Richtig damit das Laufwerk drehen kann und erkennt ob die DVD drin ist oder nicht. 


@Topic

Weiter so Steam. Wenn die Spiele jetzt auf den Preis von Amazon oder vergleichbar fallen sind wir alle glücklich.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## RapToX (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

bin seit hl2 release angemeldet. aber so richtig nutzen tue ich es erst seit 07, da vorher halt kein dsl vorhanden war.

also ich könnte gar nicht mehr ohne leben^^
klar hat das system ein paar nachteile. aber die vorteile, die dieses system mit sich bringt, lassen einen das schnell vergessen. man lernt ständig neue leute kennen und hat ne menge spaß zusammen. so macht zocken gleich viel mehr freude.

würde mich daher freuen, wenn mehr hersteller auf steam setzen würden, statt auf diese nervigen kopierschutzmechanismen mit aktivierungslimit etc. ganz zu schweigen von gfwl, das für mich nur ein billiger steam abklatsch ist.


----------



## mic-86 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Ähm ja... Immer noch besser, als sich mit dem Securom Kopierschutz der Onlineaktivierung oder dem DVD-Zwang rumzuschlagen.


besser vielleicht aber trotzdem immer noch vollkommen inakzeptabel. und DVD-Zwang??? also sowas hab ich ja noch nie gelesen...ne dvd im laufwerk zu haben ist ja wohl wirklich kein problem....

eine online-aktivierung ist und bleibt für mich ein absolutes no go. download versionen wären ja noch ok wenn sie nur die hälfte kosten würden, aber so auch nur abzocke und am ende kann ich noch nicht mal meine spielesammlung ins regal stellen, von daher auch das ohne mich. 

außerdem, wäre steam+online-aktivierungen von beginn an vollkommen abgelehnt worden(ich meine damit nicht gekauft und nicht nur sinnloses rumjammern von leuten die sichs dann doch holen), wäre es sicher nicht zu securom und co. mit installationslimits gekommen, auch das wurde wieder von einem viel zu großen teil der leute mitgemacht, jetzt kommen sie plötzlich auf die idee das man ja einfach immer online sein muss, wenn das nun auch noch akzeptiert wird dann seh ich langsam schwarz, am ende darf man nur noch spielen wenn man seinen rechner komplett überwachen lässt.

ich werde so eine entwicklung jedenfalls nicht unterstützen und bin stolz darauf das ich kein einziges drm spiel gekauft habe. wenn die spieleindustrie nicht sehr bald mit dem ganzen mist aufhört werden sie mich auf jeden fall für immer als kunden verlieren.


----------



## madace (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*



mic-86 schrieb:


> (...)
> eine online-aktivierung ist und bleibt für mich ein absolutes no go. download versionen wären ja noch ok wenn sie nur die hälfte kosten würden, aber so auch nur abzocke und am ende kann ich noch nicht mal meine spielesammlung ins regal stellen, von daher auch das ohne mich.
> 
> (...)



Das sind auch für mich die wichtigsten Gründe GEGEN Steam.
Solange die STEAM-Versionen von neuen Spielen nicht mind. 50% günstiger sind, kommt mir das nicht auf den Rechner.

Dass viele Leute sich auch gar nicht der Tatsache bewusst sind, dass sie ihre Rechte an den Server-Betreiber abtreten, davon will ich gar nicht erst anfangen....war ja alles schon mal. Wer nicht hören will, wird halt irgendwann fühlen.


----------



## neuer101 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Ich hab nichts generelles gegen Steam, aber ich bin auch nicht wirklich dafür. Solange ich es für ein bestimmtes Game nicht brauche, meide ich Steam lieber. Ich hab halt lieber ne DVD in der Hand wo ich sagen kann, das ist meine.

Und ich bekomme einfach dieses Szenario nicht mehr aus dem Kopf, was passiert wenn es eines Tages vielleicht heißt "Valve pleite, Steam-Server werden abgeschaltet". Auch wenn das der schlimmste Fall wäre, passieren kann sowas immer...


----------



## alm0st (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Ich nutze Steam lediglich für CSS. Wenn ich ein Game kaufe, dann will ich das auch fühlbar in den Händen halten. Die Idee hinter Steam schön und gut, aber wenn der Acc mal weg ist, sind alle Games weg. Mir wurde schon mal ein Acc geklaut und nur durch Glück und Zufall hab ich ihn wieder bekommen. 

Was ich aber gut an Steam finde, das is die Steam Community. Das Teil nutz ich ständig und möchts auch nicht missen


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*



Mick Jogger schrieb:


> @Mazrim Taim
> 
> Aber dann muss man die noch herunterladen!



und?
Die Leitungen waren über Weihnachten zwar extrem ausgelastet aber immerhin hatte ich noch 1,0 bis 2,0 MB/s.
Hatte also für jedes neues akt. Spiel ca. 2-3 Stunden gebraucht.
Das schafft nicht mal Amazon


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Steam hat noch einen riesigen Vorteil: Wenn man sein System neu aufsetzt,
> vorher den kompletten Steam Ordner auf ein externes Medium kopiert, kann man auf dem neuen System Steam nochmal runterladen (ohne Spiele gehts ja recht fix) und einfach den Steam Ordner mit dem BAK überschreiben, dann sind alle Spiele wieder da und man spart sich die Neuinstallation jedes Spiels .
> Spätestens seitdem die Spiele alle um 4+ GB groß sind, lohnt sich das .



???
Backupfunktion....
Reduziert die Größe locker um 50%.
Frisst nur extrem CPU Leistung ABER lohnt sich.

..und ja man kann die auch auf andere Systeme / Steam Conten übertragen und logisch werden die dann nur als pre-loaded angezeigt wenn derjenige die Spiele nicht hat.


----------



## Mick Jogger (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Funktioniert nicht immer einwandfrei!
Zum Beispiel von XP auf Seven!


----------



## sega1 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Ich bin seit Halfe Life 2 (damals noch mit DSL 1000) bei STEAM dabei und bleibe es auch. Die ganzen Schnäppchen die es hier des öfteren gibt, hat man sonnst nirgendwo. Kings Bounty The Legend + Armored Princess für 11,25 EURO  oder GTA 4 für 7,45 EURO  gibt es nur bei STEAM! Klar, wenn man kein Schnäppchen verpassen will, sollte man schon regelmäßig beim STEAM-Store vorbeischauen, aber das ist ja kein Problem.

STEAM ist einfach genial, weiter so! 

Übrigens leide ich nicht an Verfolgungswahn oder ähnlichen Symptomen nur weil ich die STEAM Software auf meinem Rechner habe.


----------



## INU.ID (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*



mic-86 schrieb:


> besser vielleicht aber trotzdem immer noch vollkommen inakzeptabel. und DVD-Zwang??? also sowas hab ich ja noch nie gelesen...ne dvd im laufwerk zu haben ist ja wohl wirklich kein problem....


Für mich schon. Und genau das war vor ca. 10 Jahren der Hauptgrund warum ich komplett auf Images umgestiegen bin. Ich habe (schon seit dem C64) eine relativ große Software-Sammlung, darunter natürlich auch eine Menge Spiele. Wenn ich ein Spiel erwerbe, dann wird es in der Regel auch sofort installiert - selbst wenn ich es vorerst gar nicht spielen möchte, oder nur kurz reinschaue. Ich habe gerne den Großteil meiner Spiele (oder zumindest die aktuellsten 20 oder 30 oder so) startklar auf HD installiert, wenn ich mal auf irgendeines "Bock" habe, dann möchte ich für vielleicht 5 Minuten (oder natürlich auch mal mehr) nicht erst das Spiel installieren müssen. Ich habe auch keine Lust erst den Datenträger aus der Verpackung nehmen und einlegen bzw. ständig wechseln zu müssen.

Dank Steam bin ich nun sogar schon eine Stufe weiter. Ich muß nicht mal mehr die Images auf HD vorhalten, sie liegen ja schon Ready2Play auf den Steam Servern. Daher kaufe ich, im speziellen bei diesen Deals, auch Spiele über Steam welche ich eigentlich schon besitze - nur um mir den Platz der Images auf meinen HDs zu sparen. Hier kommt der nächste Pluspunkt: Nachdem ich mein OS mal wieder neu aufgespielt habe muß ich nun nicht mehr jedes Spiel neu installieren. Ich starte kurz Steam, welches auf einer separaten Partition liegt, es werden ein paar Dateien runtergeladen (ca. 1 Minute), und ich kann sofort wieder jedes Spiel starten. Aktuell belegt Steam ca. 120GB auf meiner HD, und es sind noch lange nicht alle Spiele installiert (ich schätze das sind noch mal ca. 100GB). Theoretisch muß ein Spiel, welches einmal runtergeladen wurde, nie mehr erneut von den Steam-Servern gesaugt werden. Selbst wenn ich die HDs in einen neuen/anderen Rechner einbaue, nach ca. 1 Minute sind alle Spiele wieder startklar. PERFEKT. 

Und wenn das Internetz mal mit 100MB/s in meinem Haus verfügbar ist, dann muß ich (hoffentlich) nicht mal mehr das. Dann bleiben die Spiele auf den Steam-Servern und ich starte sie direkt von da. Aber das wird wohl noch etwas dauern... 



> download versionen wären ja noch ok wenn sie nur  die hälfte kosten würden, aber so auch nur abzocke und am ende kann ich  noch nicht mal meine spielesammlung ins regal stellen, von daher auch  das ohne mich.


Beim Preis muß ich dir, zumindest bei aktuellen Spielen, leider  zustimmen. Mir ist bis heute nicht so ganz klar warum ein Spiel in Steam  tlw. das Doppelte dessen kostet was ich dafür im Laden, mit Datenträger  und Verpackung, zahlen muß. Aber auch hier hoffe ich auf Besserung. Bis dahin reichen mir die ständigen Schnäppchen-Deals allerdings aus. *g*



neuer101 schrieb:


> Und ich bekomme einfach dieses Szenario nicht  mehr aus dem Kopf, was passiert wenn es eines Tages vielleicht heißt  "Valve pleite, Steam-Server werden abgeschaltet". Auch wenn das der  schlimmste Fall wäre, passieren kann sowas immer...


Dieser Gedanke hat auch mich beschäftigt. Ungeachtet der  (Un-)Wahrscheinlichkeit dieses Szenarios würde ich daher jedem  empfehlen, sich den Speicherplatz zu leisten zumindest auf einer (ggf  externen) HD sämtliche Steam-Spiele installiert zu haben. Wenn Valve die  Server abschaltet, dann ist der MP-Teil sämtlicher Valve-Spiele (welche Valve-Server zwingend voraussetzen, und sofern sich dieser Umstand nicht "umgehen" läßt) "unbrauchbar", egal ob man sie als Download über Steam oder mit  Datenträger aus dem Laden hat. Aber sämtliche Non-Valve-Games, welche  nicht über ihre Server laufen (zb. Battlefield usw), wären auch  weiterhin online spielbar. Und der Single-Player Modus wäre ohnehin  weiterhin nutzbar, spätetens nach dem Einsatz spezieller "Hilfmittel".

Aber mal unter uns, wo ist die Gefahr größer das die Server abgeschaltet  werden, bei Valve/Steam, mit mittlerweile 25 Millionen aktiven Accounts  (Tendenz steigend), oder bei einem kleinen "Betreiber"? Valve  "schöffelt" mit Steam so viel Kohle, ich denke über Probleme bezüglich  der Server brauchen wir uns vorerst keine Gedanken zu machen. Zumal, wie  gesagt, lange nicht jedes Spiel (afaik die meisten nicht) auf  Valve-Servern läuft. 

Obwohl gerade das eigentlich ein Pluspunkt wäre. Nehmen wir zb. mal Myst Online (Uru-Live). Weil es zu wenige Nutzer gab wurden die Server nach ich glaube einem Jahr abgeschaltet. Es hat sich für die Betreiber einfach nicht mehr gelohnt. Aber was wäre wenn Valve der Betreiber gewesen wäre? Wenn das Spiel über ihre Serverfarmen gelaufen wäre? Man hätte gar nichts abschalten müssen, die Server sind ja so oder so "am Start". Vermutlich würde es Uru-Live dann heute noch, egal wieviele es spielen, geben....

Gruß INU.ID


----------



## Biosman (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*



Mick Jogger schrieb:


> Steam ist ne gute Idee aber für Leute mit lahmen Internet überhaupt nichts!



Wie gut das man an jeder straßenecke DSL 16000 oder Kabel Deutschland für Lau hinterher geschmissen bekommt was?

MfG


----------



## Mick Jogger (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Haha!  

Ich kann nur DSL light!


----------



## LOGIC (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Man könnt ja einfach was schnelleres bestellen ?


----------



## Mick Jogger (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Nein die Kabel sind nicht vorhanden!


----------



## LOGIC (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

oh..Das ist eben der vorteil in Großstädten


----------



## Rotax (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Sorry, aber was kackt ihr euch wegen eurem DSL immer so an?^^

Wenn man halt nur eher langsames DSL hat lässt man den Rechner halt einfach mal über nacht an, solange man ne Flat hat ist es doch Wurst... 
Ich hab auch nur DSL3000 (aber 6000er Upload) und verursache Traffic bis zum umfallen, nicht selten läuft da der Rechner einfach die ganze Nacht durch.

5 oder 10 GB sind auch nicht viel, wer mal Dateien mit 40GB oder mehr runtergeladen hat wird die Ansicht im Normalfall auch teilen...


----------



## LOGIC (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

So hab ich es auc hfrüher gemacht... Einfach den PC über die nacht laufen lassen und am nächsten morgen wars fertig. Sofern es nicht die verbindung getrennt hatte bei DSL 1000 war das nämlich sehr oft der fall.


----------



## Low (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Ich hoffe auch das die das Netz mal ausbauen. Wird sowas vom Staat finanziert oder muss das z.B. die Telekom zahlen?


----------



## LOGIC (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Alle entzte die leigen sind von der Telekom. Blos mieten die anderen Internet provider die leitungen von der Telekom. Das heist wenn man Arcor hat und scheiß verbindungs probleme hat ist nicht Arcor schuld.


----------



## mic-86 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*



madace schrieb:


> Das sind auch für mich die wichtigsten Gründe GEGEN Steam.
> Solange die STEAM-Versionen von neuen Spielen nicht mind. 50% günstiger sind, kommt mir das nicht auf den Rechner.
> 
> Dass viele Leute sich auch gar nicht der Tatsache bewusst sind, dass sie ihre Rechte an den Server-Betreiber abtreten, davon will ich gar nicht erst anfangen....war ja alles schon mal. Wer nicht hören will, wird halt irgendwann fühlen.


ja leider gibt es eindeutig zu viele naive leute, die solange beim beschneiden ihrer rechte mitmachen, dass sie eines tages feststellen werden das sie keine rechte mehr haben...(funktioniert nicht nur in der spieleindustrie, auch im real life, denkt mal drüber nach...)


Biosman schrieb:


> Wie gut das man an jeder straßenecke DSL 16000 oder Kabel Deutschland für Lau hinterher geschmissen bekommt was?
> 
> MfG


sehr witzig...bei mir gibt nur dsl2000 und mehr kann man sich hier auch nicht holen. und nein, ich werde deswegen mit sicherheit nicht umziehen...


----------



## LOGIC (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Ich hab mal gelesen das in Deutschland bis 2014 komplett mit 50 mbit leitungen ausgestattet wird. Vll. werden es auch 100 Mbit sein.


----------



## neuer101 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

In unserer Traumwelt vielleicht...das passiert vielleicht in manchen Großstädten, aber auf dem Land ist sowas wohl eher unwahrscheinlich ...

...wir schweifen so langsam ziemlich vom Thema ab...


----------



## mic-86 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Ich hab mal gelesen das in Deutschland bis 2014 komplett mit 50 mbit leitungen ausgestattet wird. Vll. werden es auch 100 Mbit sein.


lesen kann man viel, aber das halte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht für sonderlich realistisch.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Ich hab mal gelesen das in Deutschland bis 2014 komplett mit 50 mbit leitungen ausgestattet wird. Vll. werden es auch 100 Mbit sein.


Ich hab erst letztens wieder gelesen dass die Welt 2012 untergehen wird ..... und zwischen dem was Mutti Merkel dem Wahlvieh verspricht und was technisch realistisch ist (besonders bei den "Bemühungen") liegen Welten, bzw. zumindest etliche KM Kuhweiden/Äcker VDSL-loser digitaler Prärie. (Keine 5 KM von hier [DSL50K bei mir] gibts nur noch DSL Light!!)


----------



## LOGIC (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

lol...Ich wohn mitten in der stadt. Gleich in meiner straße ist ein verteilerkasten. Wo nicht gerade selten ein man von der T-Com da steht und was repariert -.- In der zeit hab ich kein Inet. Aber sonst bi nic hmit meinem VDSL 25+ volkommen zufrieden.


----------



## Mick Jogger (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

Oller Cheater und ich sitz in CoD 4 aufeinmal mit nem Ping von 999 das geht nicht an!


----------



## LOGIC (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steam überschreitet 25 Millionen aktive Accounts*

naja bei meinem aleten DSL 1000 hatte ich immer connection probleme bei steam. Seit dem neuen inet hatte ich sie nicht ein mal. Auch pings jenseits der 1000 marke mußt ich ertragen ^^.


----------

